# Land Rover old style "bits" plow build.



## Canadian2a (Aug 5, 2013)

As in bits of this....bits of that....

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Canadian2a (Aug 5, 2013)

What I'm going to try and do is....take my old,home made chassis/bumper bracket,which I really like as I've ran support rods under the front axle and back to the transmission crossmember,and "rig up" the old Western blade/A frame to the Fisher pump.


----------



## Canadian2a (Aug 5, 2013)

Frame is mostly done for now and on.



Nothing like a nice -8C day to work on an old rig outside!


----------



## Canadian2a (Aug 5, 2013)

All done and working!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

nice job. looks to be well done.


----------

